# Removing vinyl glue



## InDemandProducts

I have been having trouble removing the glue from the vinyl on shirts after the vinyl comes off. Any sugguestions.


----------



## ModernTreasures

The Rhinestone World just brought out their vinyl remover and Matt demonstrated it today and he claims and showed it takes off the glue and leaves no residue..


----------



## royster13

InDemandProducts said:


> I have been having trouble removing the glue from the vinyl on shirts after the vinyl comes off. Any sugguestions.


IMO such a product does not exist...When vinyl is applied the adhesive becomes liquid and absorbs into the fabric and "sets".....So you can remove the vinyl but "traces" of adhesive will still be there.....After a few washes and dries lint will start to stick to adhesive and look "crappy"....


----------



## InDemandProducts

Thanks again. I am going to purchase the solution from Rhinestone World. Will let you know how it turns out.

Shale


----------



## TYGERON

I use regular spot cleaning solution with the gun and it works very well.


----------

